# Samsung 840 Evo vs. 850 pro



## Lukecheater (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
Ich habe meinen lahmen Laptop satt. Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich zu der aktuellen 850 pro von Samsung greifen, hab dann aber gesehn, dass es die Evo mit 256GB und Montage Kit zum ca. gleichen Preis wie die 850pro mit 128GB plus zusätzliche Dinge für die Montage gibt. Lohnt sich der Griff zur größeren Evo, oder ist die pro so gravierend schneller, dass ich doch lieber weniger Speicherplatz in Kauf nehmen soll?


----------



## iPol0nski (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde dir eher dir Große empfehlen! Der Unterschied ist sehr gering und dafür nur halb so viel Speich zu haben wäre ein massiver Verlust!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2014)

Die modernen SSD sind alle sehr schnell, da muss es nicht extra eine "pro" sein - ob du dann am Ende vlt 100MB/s mehr oder weniger hast, wirst Du nicht merken, da Du ja so gut wie nie mehrere Dutzend MB superschnell laden musst. Und bei dem ganzen Kleinkram von Windows, was der Hauptpluspunkt einer SSD ist, ist entscheident, dass es im Vergleich zu einer HDD keine Wartezeit beim Zugriff/Suchen der Daten gibt. Bei ner Ladezeit einer Datenmenge für einen Programmstart, der bei ner SSD vielleicht 2 Sekunden dauert, hast Du bei ner Festplatte schnell mal 6 Sekunden nur weil die Platte langsamer ist PLUS 2 weitere Sekunden für die Zugriffszeit. Aber ob die SSD dann 300 oder 500 MB/s schafft, das macht dann keinen großen Unterschied mehr. 

Da wiegt der größere Speicherplatz viel mehr.


----------



## gimmesomo (16. Oktober 2014)

Für Normalanwender ist der Griff zu einer 850 Pro nicht zwingend notwendig. Ich würde dir eher zu einer SSD vom Schlage einer Samsung 840 EVO raten, da für die meisten User der Unterschied sich nicht bemerkbar macht. Prüfe bitte auch zunächst, ob du überhaupt das Montage-Kit für den Einbau in dein Laptop braucht - vielleicht kannst du dir hier noch ein Paar Euro sparen. 

Ich kann dir auch die Crucial MX100 empfehlen, habe sie selber im meinem alten Notebook arbeiten. Die Crucial SSD hat nochmals ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als die Samsung 840 EVO.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir eine SSD für meine Spiele besorge. Ich hab eine 128GB M4 von Crusial als Systemplatte, mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden und würde jetzt eine 512GB SSD für Steam anschaffen.

Ich überlege im Moment auch zwischen der 840 und der 850 und bin auf folgende drei Platten gestoßen, wo ich mir die Unterschiede nicht wirklich erklären kann. Nehmen wir mal an, die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten stimmen bei Alternate:

Samsung 840 EVO 2,5 500 GB, SSD schwarz, SATA 600, Bulk
Samsung 840 Pro series 2,5 512 GB, SSD schwarz, SATA 600, MLC-Chips, Bulk
Samsung 850 Pro 2,5 512 GB, SSD schwarz, SATA 600, MLC-Chips, Bulk

Was spricht gg. die 840 EVO bzw. für die 840/850 Pro? 

P.S.: mir sind die 'offensichtlichen' Unterschiede wie TLC / MLC Speicherchips bzw. die unterschiedlichen Controller schon bewusst, nur scheinen die Leistungswerte jetzt recht identisch und die Langlebigkeit dürfte auch bei allen drei SSDs im normalen Rahmen liegen?!


----------



## gimmesomo (16. Oktober 2014)

So weit ich es weiß, liegt der größte Unterschied zwischen der EVO und den Pro Varianten in der stabileren IOPS-Leistung. Zudem ist die Herstellergarantie für die Pro-Varianten um einiges länger.

Für mich als Normal-User (Arbeiten und Spielen) würde die EVO von der Leistung her vollkommen ausreichen. In meinem Desktop ist auch eine Samsung EVO mit 250 GB verbaut. Zudem habe ich nun in meinem alten Notebook die Crucial MX100 verbaut. Aufgrund der niedrigeren Preise und der letzten PCGH-SSD-Kaufberatung würde ich zu der Crucial MX100 mit 512 GB greifen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir eine SSD für meine Spiele besorge. Ich hab eine 128GB M4 von Crusial als Systemplatte, mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden und würde jetzt eine 512GB SSD für Steam anschaffen.
> 
> Ich überlege im Moment auch zwischen der 840 und der 850 und bin auf folgende drei Platten gestoßen, wo ich mir die Unterschiede nicht wirklich erklären kann. Nehmen wir mal an, die Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten stimmen bei Alternate:
> 
> ...


  die "pro" ist ggf. im Schnitt schneller, kann die Max-Werte besser erreichen - aber ganz ehrlich: das macht so gut wie nix aus. Mal angenommen, ein Spiel muss satte 6GB an Daten laden, was schon viel wäre. Dann sind das mit 500MB/s ca. 12 Sekunden, mit "nur" 400 MB/s halt 15 Sekunden. Das, was beim Laden des Spiels idR alles darüber hinaus noch weiter verzögert, ist eher das Entpacken der geladenen Daten und Initieren der Engine&co, und da SIND die Daten ja schon geladen bzw. es wird 1 Sek geladen, 10 Sekunden gerechnet, 2 Sek geladen, 5 Sek gerechnet usw., bis das Spiel bereit ist.

Und wegen TLC&co: TLC hat ca 1000 Schreibzyklen. Das heißt bei ner 480GB-SSD: wenn Du JEDEN Tag wirklich 240GB Daten NEU schreibst, hast Du die erste Hälfte der SSD nach 1000 Tagen, die zweite nach weiteren 1000 Tagen "verbraucht" (nur zur Vereinfachung - in Wahrheit werden die Zellen intelligent gleichmäßig genutzt, da sind nicht zB 10% schon komplett verbraucht, 70% nur zur Hälfte verbraucht und 20% noch GAR nicht benutzt worden). Das wären dann 2000/365 = 5,5 Jahre. Wenn Du "nur" 120GB täglich mit neuen Daten überschreibst, sind es schon 11 Jahre.


----------

